# My dogs



## paphjoint (Dec 5, 2010)

My two boxer dogs - Eddy is 20 months old and Fara 3 months -


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2010)

Om.., Om.., they are sooo coool !!!!! Great picture!!!! Male and female then? Are you going to breed? Jean

(Eddy remembers me a lot of our Taffy dog   )


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2010)

So cute....especially when they do puppy eyes like this.


----------



## etex (Dec 5, 2010)

Very sweet- you can see the love shining in their eyes! Great pic! Amazing a youngster like Fara stayed in one place long enough for photo to be taken!! 'Man's Best Friends' would be a great title for this pic of these awesome pets/family members.


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 5, 2010)

Might do it sometime

Right now its pleasure and a hassle

He's 40kilos she was 3 kilo at the time of the picture 1 month ago - now she's close to 7 kilos 
but he's still a bit too wild with her so we still have to keep them separated 
we keep her locked up in a cage at night 




JeanLux said:


> Om.., Om.., they are sooo coool !!!!! Great picture!!!! Male and female then? Are you going to breed? Jean
> 
> (Eddy remembers me a lot of our Taffy dog   )


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Have to admit that Boxers are not my favorites, but Fara is adorable and it is a cute picture.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

They look like lots of fun!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2010)

Awww, totally cute! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2010)

People who have had boxers tell me they have the best personalities of all.


----------



## McPaph (Dec 16, 2010)

Great Boxers. Great picture. They look intrigued on something. All the boxers I met have had great personality. Love these guys. looks like a lot of fun there.


----------

